# Filme und ihre Darsteller so wie Effekte und Inzenierung



## Asuramaru (9. Juni 2017)

Ich möchte mal ein Thema starten was es nur selten gibt in einer Disskusion und zwar die Künstlerische seite der Darsteller.Was ich damit genau meine ist z.b Heath Ledger als Joker in the Dark Knight.Meistens werden die Filme nur von Effekten dominiert und nur extrem selten ist es die Künstlerische Darbietung des Darstellers wie es z.b Heath Ledger eindrucksvoll zeigte.

Solche Filme sind extrem selten und gehören für mich zu den wahren Meisterwerken Hollywoods,ein weiteres beispiel dafür ist für mich Charlize Theron als Ravenna in The Huntsman & The Ice Queen,hier hat sich Charlize Theron selbst übertroffen und ihre beste Rolle gespielt.Sie hat wirklich in so vielen Filmen mitgespielt aber dort war sie wirklich einzigartig in ihrer Rolle.

Schaue ich mir Transformers an dann ist Mark Wallberg oder Shia LaBeouf nur irgendjemand,der wahre Fokus dort liegt auf den Explosionen und den Transformers selbst,hier ist Bumblee der Publikumsliebling und Optimus der ehrenvolle Krieger.Die Schauspieler selber gehen dabei vollkommen unter in ihrer Rolle.Anders wider Fluch der Karibik,Johnny Depp spielt Captain Jack Sparrow der einzigartig genial das dies niemals jemand nachmachen könnte.

Auch Heath Ledger als Joker,das wird niemals jemand überterffen können,eine solche Schauspielerische Leistung ist so selten geworden.Und ich glaube Gal Gadot wird die Rolle als Wonder Womand absolut perfekt spielen,wenn ich den Trailer ansehe dann werden die ganzen Effekte und Explosionen nicht den Film leiten sondern die Schauspielerische Darbietung von Gal Gadot als Diana Prince.

Was sagt ihr dazu,was ist euch am wichtigsten in Filmen und was soll den Film Dominieren in euren Augen.


----------



## Two-Face (9. Juni 2017)

Ich verstehe jetzt die Kernaussage deines Anliegens nicht. Meinst du die schauspielerische Leistung von Schauspielern in Effekt- und/oder Acitonfilmen (nichts anderes sind The Dark Knight, Fluch der Karibik, Transformers, etc...) oder die Leistung von Schauspielern generell...

Wenn es dir um ersteres geht, verstehe ich was du mit Heath Ledger meinst. Wenn du aber alle Filme miteinbeziehst und nicht nur die Kinoblockbuster, die sowieso jeder kennt und sieht, dann liegst du aber gewaltig daneben...


----------



## Asuramaru (9. Juni 2017)

Es geht um das erstere.


----------



## Ryle (9. Juni 2017)

Mel Gibson:
Braveheart
Fletchers Visionen
Payback

Will Smith:
Das Streben nach Glück
eventuell auch Sieben Leben

Sigourney Weaver:
Alien und Aliens (Alien 2)

Zoe Saldana:
Avatar (Vom Film kann man halten was man will, aber ihre Leistung fand ich überragend für das Performance Capture Verfahren und das was sie darstellen sollte)

Edward Norton, prinzipiell auch Brat Pitt:
Fight Club

Jeremy Renner:
The Hurt Locker

Danzel Washington:
Training Day

Russel Crowe:
Gladiator

Tom Cruise & Jack Nicholson:
Eine Frage der Ehre


Sind jetzt so ein paar die mir spontan einfallen, einfach weil das stellenweise auch Filme sind die einfach hängen bleiben, hauptsächlich wegen der schauspielerischen Leistung. Heutzutage schaut man sich viel an, was am nächsten Tag schon wieder vergessen ist. 
Gibt sicher noch so einige, aber viele davon sind für heutige Verhältnisse schlecht gealtert. Habe mich jetzt größtenteils auch auf die Hauptdarsteller konzentriert, weil es ne Menge Filme gibt bei denen ein speziell Darsteller eine Szene hat die stark herausragt, der Film aber nicht unbedingt.

Heath Ledgers Leistung in Dark Knight ist für sich sicherlich einzigartig, allerdings wird darum meiner Meinung nach auch viel Hype erzeugt und viel Blödsinn gesponnen. Zum Beispiel diese ganzen angeblich improvisierten Szenen halte ich ja eher für Marketing und urban Legends als Tatsachen, aber die Wahrheit wird wohl irgendwo dazwischen liegen.


----------



## Two-Face (9. Juni 2017)

Dem Threadersteller ging es um Action/Effektfilme.


----------

